# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  some people got Legendary weapon Stage 10?? nice hack..!!

## Piipoo

i wonder what will ncsoft do about this.....

----------


## drpsycho232

I cant seem to find it on google or youtube =/

----------


## Vargasi

Seems I can't post the link to the site with the program >.<
Not sure how it is supposed to work thou, but there is a reddit post aswell on it on the Blade and Soul subreddit.

www.elite pvpers.com /forum/blade-soul-hacks-bots-cheats-exploits/4062285-sniffer-bladeandsoul.html

----------


## Hardbunny

> Seems I can't post the link to the site with the program >.<
> Not sure how it is supposed to work thou, but there is a reddit post aswell on it on the Blade and Soul subreddit.


lmao, in one of his videos he opens NA launcher and then somehow he logs into the russian private server. I'm sure this tool actually works on the private server but don't fall for this scam.

----------

